# Should I replace my Tivo Premiere with the new Roamio OTA?



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

I've read through a few other related threads on this, and it seems like I'm on the right track but:

I currently have a Tivo Premiere HD that was originally activated back in 2009. I've had it for 2 years now on a $9.99/month annual commitment that was transferred over to me when I got it from the guy on Ebay.

The unit still works fine...the fan is a little loud, but everything still works. I don't have cable and likely won't ever again.

I'm considering "upgrading" to the Roamio OTA for $49 from BestBuy, simply because I'd like a newer DVR that is quicker, etc. without shelling out $199 up front.

It sounds from others that I can probably get Tivo to give me lifetime on the Premiere for $99 though.

SO MY QUESTIONS TO YOU ARE:


Do I just stay with my Premiere if I can get the $99 lifetime and forego the Roamio? Or....
Is the Roamio OTA worth the upgrade knowing I'd then be paying $15/month for service (an extra $60/yr over what I pay now)?
OR should I get both...and keep the Premiere for another room in the house like the kid's gameroom?
OR...if I only need one DVR in the house, could I spend the $199 on the full Roamio and transfer my current annual plan? I've done the math on this one and I break even after 3 years basically. So to me it doesn't quite seem worth it on this choice.

I know those don't all jive together...but I'm looking for options on what others have done and why.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TheCleaner said:


> I've read through a few other related threads on this, and it seems like I'm on the right track but:
> 
> I currently have a Tivo Premiere HD that was originally activated back in 2009. I've had it for 2 years now on a $9.99/month annual commitment that was transferred over to me when I got it from the guy on Ebay.
> 
> ...


I can't answer everything, but the OTA Roamio is only 4 tuners. Having the Premiere on-line (as I do) gives you flexibility and a backup. Plus you can sell it anytime if it's not being used. I would get the Roamio, be sure you are happy, then decide. I did.


----------



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I can't answer everything, but the OTA Roamio is only 4 tuners. Having the Premiere on-line (as I do) gives you flexibility and a backup. Plus you can sell it anytime if it's not being used. I would get the Roamio, be sure you are happy, then decide. I did.


The Premiere is only 2 tuners and I think it is a 250GB HDD...so it'll definitely be a nice upgrade there...as we do run into space issues.

Do you know if the OTA Roamio has Amazon Prime Video streaming or is it still just the rentals only?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TheCleaner said:


> The Premiere is only 2 tuners and I think it is a 250GB HDD...so it'll definitely be a nice upgrade there...as we do run into space issues.
> 
> Do you know if the OTA Roamio has Amazon Prime Video streaming or is it still just the rentals only?


If you will call it the basic Roamio, I can see that the Video Providers has the options of Amazon Instant Video (Prime) and Amazon Instant Video. I don't use it OTA. The smallest series 4 was 320Gb I believe. My basic Roamio and Premiere are 500Gb.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

I have both and the speed difference is not even that noticeable. Certainly not enough to warrant money unless you want to upgrade. But the OTA does not have lifetime as an option ever. And you could never use it with cable like you can the Roamio basic if you ever wanted to. Have you called to ask about the $99 lifetime on it? Also you can get a new fan for it and its an easy fix.


----------



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

joewom said:


> I have both and the speed difference is not even that noticeable. Certainly not enough to warrant money unless you want to upgrade. But the OTA does not have lifetime as an option ever. And you could never use it with cable like you can the Roamio basic if you ever wanted to. Have you called to ask about the $99 lifetime on it? Also you can get a new fan for it and its an easy fix.


So you don't see any reason to bump up to a Roamio OTA if my Premiere is OK enough? I figured the menus and functionality would be much quicker/smoother overall, but this isn't the case?

We don't have cable and likely won't ever again.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

TheCleaner said:


> So you don't see any reason to bump up to a Roamio OTA if my Premiere is OK enough? I figured the menus and functionality would be much quicker/smoother overall, but this isn't the case?
> 
> We don't have cable and likely won't ever again.


The only time its noticeable is apps like netflix. Instead of a load time of about 3 seconds the premier takes about 10 to 12. However once in the app I notice no difference in them. Amazon and Vudu is not available on the premier but will be this year. I heard amazon in February with the new software update they are about to release and Vudu shortly after that.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

We just upgraded, and the performance difference between our old Premiere and new Roamio OTA really isn't noticeable. I wouldn't include that as a factor in your decision.

Benefits of Roamio OTA over Premiere:

Four tunersif you have enough channels and programs being recorded that you have conflicts with just two tuners, this is a big factor. My wife had talk shows recording every evening while my son's PBS shows were recording, so I was never able to watch evening news.
Mini compatabilitythere is no monthly cost for a mini, so it is cheaper to have a Roamio OTA and a mini than two Premieres.
New featuresAmazon Prime instant video is currently only available on the Roamio and mini, and the upcoming onepass will not initially be available on the Premiere. But these are temporary benefits as they will eventually be available on the Premiere as well.
*Possible* improved signal qualityI haven't really seen an improvement yet, but the signal on the Premiere would occasionally break up on some channels. Supposedly the Premiere's tuner is one of the worst, and Roamio's is much better. YMMV.

We got lifetime for $99, sold the Premiere for $340, and bought the Roamio OTA for $50. Since we were already paying $15 per month, there wasn't an increase in service costs (except an extra $15 for one month where both were active on our account). So we came out much better off in the short run than keeping the Premiere without a monthly fee.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Both OnePass and Amazon Prime Video should be available on Premiere as of the February software update.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

59er said:


> Both OnePass and Amazon Prime Video should be available on Premiere as of the February software update.


Really? Where did they say that? Everything I've seen specifically says Roamio and Mini (though technically not "exclusively" those) in February.



Tivo said:


> Availability
> TiVo OnePass will roll to TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini devices in February. Not home? Not a problem. The OnePass experience will accessible through the free TiVo app for iOS in February and Android devices in March.


I figured the delay rolling out to Premiere was either to push current customers to upgrade or because the Premiere is a little slower and might not be as stable.

Either way, earlier access to new features is not really a compelling reason to upgrade unless you're really impatient or just looking for one more excuse to justify an upgrade that you already decided you want.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dcline414 said:


> Really? Where did they say that? Everything I've seen specifically says Roamio and Mini (though technically not "exclusively" those) in February.
> 
> I figured the delay rolling out to Premiere was either to push current customers to upgrade or because the Premiere is a little slower and might not be as stable.
> 
> Either way, earlier access to new features is not really a compelling reason to upgrade unless you're really impatient or just looking for one more excuse to justify an upgrade that you already decided you want.


http://www.etcentric.org/onepass-tivo-unveils-update-to-roamio-premiere-and-mini/

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=524595


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> http://www.etcentric.org/onepass-tivo-unveils-update-to-roamio-premiere-and-mini/
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=524595


These are the latest official communications I've seen regarding timing of Amazon Prime, Vudu, and OnePass:



















Since neither the press release nor any official communication says the Premiere gets these updates in February, it seems like hopeful thinkingsure it may come that soon, but no one has publicly committed to a February release for Premiere.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dcline414 said:


> These are the latest official communications I've seen regarding timing of Amazon Prime, Vudu, and OnePass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well February is in the first part of the year last time I checked and the onepass is set for February can't see TiVo supporting both onepass and the season pass manger.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=524595


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> Well February is in the first part of the year last time I checked and the onepass is set for February can't see TiVo supporting both onepass and the season pass manger.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=524595


That does make sense, but who knows. The app says it works with series 3 too, and I haven't heard anything about them getting OnePass. I wonder if they lose app compatibility, have a separate app, or the new app supports both SP and OP.

I would be paying a lot more attention to the premiere update timeline of we hadn't just upgraded to the Roamio. And no, the delayed release of features to Premiere was not a factor in our decision-just mini compatibility and the two additional tuners.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The app works with an S3, but it does not do much, cannot stream, ect.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

TheCleaner said:


> II currently have a Tivo Premiere HD that was originally activated back in 2009. I've had it for 2 years now on a $9.99/month annual commitment that was transferred over to me when I got it from the guy on Ebay.


You either have the name or the date wrong. The original TiVo premiere (series 4) was released April 2010.
TCD746320 (aka TiVo Premiere, 2010 model)

The earlier models (series 3) were not called Premiere
TCD648250B
TCD652160 (aka TiVo HD)
TCD658000 (aka TiVo HD XL)

check your model number and verify which one you have. If you have the TCD648250B (which I believe you do) it will not take the multi stream cableCARD and the purchaser will have to rent two cable CARD to watch both channels. It will have limited resale value since the majority of people want them for cable TV.

Given the limited resale value, I would pay the $99 then keep it as a my primary unit until you need two units.

In general consensus is that the Roamio OTA is penny wise and pound foolish as it seems like you can never upgrade to lifetime, so you just pay $15/month until you are tired of paying it. It has almost no resale value. The regular Roamio at $200 which is frequently discounted $30 or $50 is a better investment over the long term,


----------



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

The information about the apps coming to the Premiere helps...I might hang onto it as a 2nd unit if I can get the $99 lifetime option.


----------



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

dcline414 said:


> We got lifetime for $99, sold the Premiere for $340, and bought the Roamio OTA for $50. Since we were already paying $15 per month, there wasn't an increase in service costs (except an extra $15 for one month where both were active on our account). So we came out much better off in the short run than keeping the Premiere without a monthly fee.


Wow...I didn't realize I could get that $$ for a Premiere with lifetime. That's almost a year's worth of service at that point.


----------



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

Pacomartin said:


> You either have the name or the date wrong. The original TiVo premiere (series 4) was released April 2010.
> TCD746320 (aka TiVo Premiere, 2010 model)


I believe the confusion might be if the previous owner had upgraded their Tivo but kept the original service? Here's what my account shows. I don't have the model directly in front of me but it's definitely a Premiere. Came to me in the original box, etc.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

TheCleaner said:


> The information about the apps coming to the Premiere helps...I might hang onto it as a 2nd unit if I can get the $99 lifetime option.


I may have been wrong about the timing of the Vudu and Amazon Prime launch on the premiere. Margret is apparently still saying "in the first half of 2015," even though the OnePass is being launched at the same time.


----------

